# Những lưu ý khi mua nệm lò xo



## TranTam (14/3/19)

Ngày nay nệm lò xo được khá nhiều người yêu thích và lựa chọn sử dụng cho căn phòng ngủ bởi vì chiếc nệm lò xo vừa thỏa mãn được nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi thoải mái giúp hỗ trợ nâng đỡ theo các đường cong tự nhiên của cơ thể từ đầu đến chân. Đồng thời các con lò xo được sắp xếp logic theo trật tự giúp không khí được lưu thông tối đa, cùng với đó là chất liệu vải áo nệm mềm mịn, thoáng mát có thể sử dụng được cho cả mùa hè lẫn mùa đông.

Không giống như nệm cao su, kết cấu nệm lò xo được sản xuất theo nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau, có nhiều điểm khác biệt trong từng kết cấu của chiếc nệm, qua bài biết này Thegioinem.com sẽ đưa đến cho bạn những điều cần thiết về các loại nệm lò xo trên thị trường hiện nay, để bạn có thể có được những kinh nghiệm trước khi mua một chiếc nệm lò xo cho gia đình mình.






_Những Lưu Ý Cần Biết Để Phân Biệt Và Lựa Chọn Nệm Lò Xo Chính Hãng_​
Đối với nệm lò xo được chia làm 2 loại chính: nệm lò xo túi và nệm lò xo liên kết

- *Nệm lò xo túi:* Là loại nệm được cấu tạo bởi các con lò xo được bao bọc trong từng túi vải riêng biệt, những túi lò xo được xếp độc lập, nhằm nâng đỡ cơ thể một cách hoàn hảo và bảo vệ cột sống ở tư thế thẳng tối đa. Đặc biệt với thiết kế trong các túi độc lập đảm bảo cho cả hệ thống luôn hoạt động êm ái, không gây khó chịu cho người nằm bên cạnh. Bởi các con lò xo vận hành độc lập đảm bảo triệt tiêu rung động lan truyền, không gây động cho người bên cạnh khi người nằm trở mình.

- *Nệm lò xo liên kết:*  Trong cấu tạo của mình, nệm lò xo liên kết bao gồm các lò xo xếp song song với nhau. Cấu tạo lò xo liên kết với những khoảng trống giữa các lò xo, tạo điều kiện cho không khí tuần hoàn, giúp phần bên trong đệm thoáng khí, tránh ẩm mốc.

*Thế thì nệm lò xo túi hay nệm lò xo liên kết tốt hơn?*
Một chiếc nệm lò xo tốt phải đảm bảo các yếu tốt như sau:
– Hệ thống lò xo thường được cấu tạo bằng thép chống gỉ với thiết kế dạng xoắn, đảm bảo các lò xo có độ dẻo dai, chịu áp lực tốt và luôn bền bỉ theo thời gian sử dụng.
– Độ rung lắc thấp và êm hơn (loại lò xo túi sẽ tốt hơn loại lò xo liên kết trong chi tiết này)
– Mật độ lò xo nhiều và được bố trí hợp lý, lò xo cứng vững, bền bỉ nhằm duy trì độ phẳng, độ đàn hồi tốt sau nhiều năm sử dụng và đệm không bị hiện tượng trũng võng ở giữa.
– Lò xo được lót 1 lớp cao su, bông ép, xơ dừa hoặc mút dày khoảng 3 – 5 cm để tạo độ cứng và phẳng khi nằm
– Hệ thống lò xo thường được cấu tạo bằng thép chống gỉ với thiết kế dạng xoắn, đảm bảo các lò xo có độ dẻo dai, chịu áp lực tốt và luôn bền bỉ theo thời gian sử dụng.
– Độ rung lắc thấp và êm hơn (loại lò xo túi sẽ tốt hơn loại lò xo liên kết trong chi tiết này)
– Mật độ lò xo nhiều và được bố trí hợp lý, lò xo cứng vững, bền bỉ nhằm duy trì độ phẳng, độ đàn hồi tốt sau nhiều năm sử dụng và đệm không bị hiện tượng trũng võng ở giữa.
– Lò xo được lót 1 lớp cao su, bông ép, xơ dừa hoặc mút dày khoảng 3 – 5 cm để tạo độ cứng và phẳng khi nằm

Với sự phổ biến của nệm lò xo trên thị trường hiện nay thì Thegioinem.com khuyên bạn nên chọn một địa chỉ cung cấp nệm lò xo chính hãng của các thương hiệu uy tín như: Dunlopillo, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Ưu Việt,Edena.... để tránh phải mua nhầm những chiếc nệm lò xo kém chất lượng làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ cũng như sức khỏe.

*Những lưu ý cần biết khi chọn mua nệm lò xo:*

_*1. Càng nhiều con lò xo càng tốt:*_
Thông thường, một tấm nệm có nhiều lò xo hơn thì sẽ chắc chắn và bền hơn, lâu có hiện tượng lún, có khả năng bảo vệ cột sống tốt hơn và thường sẽ có giá thành đắt hơn.
Do đặc điểm sản xuất và đặc tính riêng của nệm lò xo mà  đòi hỏi một lượng lò xo nhất định mới đảm bảo được độ đàn hồi và độ bền của nệm. Do vậy, người dùng nên cẩn thận khi chọn nệm lò xo bởi không thể có loại nệm lò xo chất lượng tốt mà giá rẻ.
Một tấm nệm lò xo giá rẻ sẽ mềm và nhẹ, do kết cấu bên trong không vững. Những tấm nệm loại này do lượng lò xo quá ít nên khi sử dụng, kết cấu lò xo bên trong không có đủ độ đàn hồi và chỉ qua vài tháng sử dụng nệm sẽ bị lõm.

_*2. Bề mặt nệm:*_
Đặc biệt hơn so với các loại nệm khác, nệm lò xo cũng thường được thiết kế thêm 1 lớp bông, mút, xơ dừa hoặc cao su ở phía trên cùng để tạo độ mềm cho nệm, nhằm phục vụ các khách hàng không quen nằm đệm cứng. Lớp này thường được may trực tiếp vào bề mặt nệm luôn nhé.

_*3. Kích thước nệm lò xo*_
Nếu bạn ở căn hộ chung cư thì cân nhắc về việc đặt giường thế nào cho phù hợp với diện tích phòng ngủ.
Ai cũng thích nằm giường rộng cho thoải mái nhưng căn phòng nhỏ chỉ nên dùng giường 160 x 200m, còn các căn phòng lớn hơn thì chọn kích thước phù hợp để hòa hợp với không gian. Nên lựa chọn nệm phù hơp với kích thước giường và số lượng người nằm trên giường.

_*4.  Độ cao đệm lò xo*_
Chúng ta muốn mua nệm lo xo tốt nhưng đặt vào giường thì bị quá cao so với tổng thể. Như vậy sẽ ảnh hưởng đến đầu giường và đuôi giường, mất thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng. Lời khuyên trong trường hợp này là:
+ Khi sắm sửa, ta nên chọn mua đồng thời cả giường và nệm.
+ Nếu đã có sẵn giường, ta chọn mua nệm lò xo có độ cao phù hợp hoặc hạ thấp dát giường xuống.

_*5. Độ lún bật*_
+Chiếc nệm cứng thì phù hợp với người trung tuổi và lớn tuổi, nhất là những người hay đau lưng, đau khớp hay gặp các vấn đề về tiền đình.
+ Chiếc nệm mềm thì phù hợp với những người thích sự êm ái, những người trẻ tuổi.
Tuy nhiên cứng hay mềm chỉ là tương đối và đều phải trong giới hạn cho phép, cứng quá hay mềm quá đều ảnh hưởng không tốt tới cột sống.

*6. Nằm thử nệm:*
Đây chính là quyền lợi của bạn nên ngại gì mà không nằm thử nệm. Bạn nêm nằm thử lên nệm, xoay trở một vài tư thế xem có cảm thấy thực sự thoái mái và phù hợp không. Không nên chọn quá cứng hay quá mềm. Một chiếc nệm quá cứng hay quá mềm đều sẽ không tốt cho cột sống lưng, ở những người có sức khỏe bình thường, thì khi nằm trên nệm quá cứng sẽ không cảm thấy được thư giãn và thoải mái. Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng nhất phải cho bạn cảm giác toàn thân được nâng đỡ và cột sống luôn được ở trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất.

*Lưu ý:*_ Khi bạn đang có nhu cầu chọn mua nệm lò xo cho khách sạn của mình, thì sờ thử nệm và nằm thử nệm là cần thiết, nếu sờ tay vào thấy lò xo thì có nghĩa là chiếc nệm đó độn quá ít nguyên liệu bên trong, khi nằm sẽ có cảm giác con lò xo nó đâm vào người, rất đau và sẽ rất khó chịu, nếu dùng tay vỗ vào mặt nệm có cảm giác hơi rỗng, điều đó có nghĩa chiếc nệm không được đảm bảo về mặt kĩ thuật, các bộ phận bên trong ráp nối rời rạt và không chặt chẽ với nhau._


Thegioinem.com​


----------



## Ngo Viet An Khang (14/3/19)

ở cần thơ thì mua nệm ở đâu giá tốt, nhờ mn giúp đỡ mình nhé. thanks all


----------



## TranTam (16/3/19)

Ngo Viet An Khang nói:


> ở cần thơ thì mua nệm ở đâu giá tốt, nhờ mn giúp đỡ mình nhé. thanks all


ở Cần Thơ bạn có thể đến Thegioinem.com mua nhé.
*Chi nhánh Cần Thơ 1
Địa chỉ:* 199A đường 3/2,P. Hưng Lợi, Q. Ninh Kiều
*Điện thoại:* 0292 6546.325 - 0906 686 325

*Chi Nhánh Cần Thơ 2
Địa chỉ:* 372 D1, Nguyễn Văn Cừ, P. An Khánh,Quận Ninh Kiều
*Điện thoại:* 0909 800 325


----------

